# Made Some Chips Today



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Finished up the Chinaberry bowl and have it soaking in the soap solution. I think I'll leave it in the bucket for a couple days. This is a big section of some Arizona Ash from the 'hood. It was fun getting out and making a mess today! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now, THAT'S a pile of shavings...Makes my lesson mess look like child's play...

Can't wait to see the finished product....Does Bobby get it ??? LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

What do you do with all those shavings? Horses love that stuff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Now, THAT'S a pile of shavings...Makes my lesson mess look like child's play...
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product...*.Does Bobby get it ??? *LOL


Bobby has to make his own lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Galvbay, albeit me to tell someone how to do something, but I would sure hate to see you take any chances on a fine bow. I believe I would soak it for up to a week just to be sure and dry fairly slowly as setting in a hot sun, would raise chances of cracking or warping. Soaking does seem to work and really believe the speed of drying hurts as much as not soaking. I have used soap and also PEG. Both seem to work well from wht I have done. Most of my turnings were with very wet wood and when getting thin turning, it starts drying on the lathe quickly. Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Slip....thanks for the note. I'll do that.....probably bag it with a bunch of shavings and put it in the corner to dry slowly. I'm curious to what that grain is going to look like. The ash has some real nice 'flame' in it. I'll repeat the process with it also. gb


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Jim, 

Do you have a finished project for us on this one, yet? Such a great day, I figure that most of you guys will be outside making sawdust!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> Jim,
> 
> Do you have a finished project for us on this one, yet? Such a great day, I figure that most of you guys will be outside making sawdust!


I had to go pick up my order of deer horns. Just got home, now its nap time. Darn its tough getting old.


----------

